# Do iron levels affect fertility?



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

I just found out that my iron levels are very low, although it has not yet affected my hemoglobin. I have just started taking a strong iron supplement.

I have read that low iron increases your chances of infertility, but I've had three pregnancies already so I'm not sure if that speaks for me and can be read more generally as 'low iron levels decrease fertility.'

Anyone able to clarify what the relationship between iron and fertility is?

Thanks!


----------

